# Fighting town Creek (trout)



## riverbank (Mar 20, 2017)

Going to stay in a cabin with my sister and brother in law for a weekend. The cabin sits on fighting Town Creek in blue ridge. I am not a trout fisherman, could you fella offer up any advice? Also do I need a trout stamp or am I good with my fishing license?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 20, 2017)

Yep you'll need a trout stamp.


----------



## Caseypatton (Mar 20, 2017)

Get you a small Plano box at Wal-Mart and every color trout magnet they sale and you will be golden


----------



## riverbank (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank y'all.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2017)

Grab some #1 Mepps Aglia or Blue Fox Vibrax spinners with a gold blade and no dressing on the treble, or #4 Panther Martin gold blade black body. Throw them quartering downstream reeling back against the current on a light spinning rig with 4-8lb line. Nothing on earth will outfish these for just catching a mess of trout.


----------



## del monte chucker (Mar 21, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Grab some #1 Mepps Aglia or Blue Fox Vibrax spinners with a gold blade and no dressing on the treble, or #4 Panther Martin gold blade black body. Throw them quartering downstream reeling back against the current on a light spinning rig with 4-8lb line. Nothing on earth will outfish these for just catching a mess of trout.



This dude knows what's up. Those are probably the best spinners you can use for trout.


----------



## riverbank (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Grab some #1 Mepps Aglia or Blue Fox Vibrax spinners with a gold blade and no dressing on the treble, or #4 Panther Martin gold blade black body. Throw them quartering downstream reeling back against the current on a light spinning rig with 4-8lb line. Nothing on earth will outfish these for just catching a mess of trout.



Hey NCHillbilly,,,, do you think the spinners would work for steelies? Or Browns?,,,,


----------



## WPrich (Mar 22, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey NCHillbilly,,,, do you think the spinners would work for steelies? Or Browns?,,,,



I've caught browns out of the hooch on those Vibrax spinners, and the Georgia State record brown was caught on a vibrax from what I read.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey NCHillbilly,,,, do you think the spinners would work for steelies? Or Browns?,,,,



I've caught thousands of browns on them. I'd say also the majority of browns over 20" I've caught over the years have been on spinners. 

And I'd be really surprised if they didn't work on yankee steelheads-the big lake-run rainbows here will sure knock the mess out of them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've caught thousands of browns on them. I'd say also the majority of browns over 20" I've caught over the years have been on spinners.
> 
> And I'd be really surprised if they didn't work on yankee steelheads-the big lake-run rainbows here will sure knock the mess out of them.



LOL LOL LOL,,,, alright buddy, I'm gonna give em a shot soon,,,, starting to warm up a little,,,, there gonna start soon,,,, with the snow melt,,,, 

Do you think I should tip them with roe? And no dressed trebles? Right? 

I've seen them jumping the coffer dam here before and people will fish between the coffer and the dam in their jonboats,,,, I've never fished them before, and I'm not sure I could land one anyway, but it would be fun to try,,,, I've only got my bass rods,,,, 

Should I try to get to get up near the coffer dam?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Mar 22, 2017)

I've caught trout from here to the Rockies on a gold #1 Aglia. For fighting town, I might go down to the size zero or even 00 if it's really low water.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2017)

ddd-shooter said:


> I've caught trout from here to the Rockies on a gold #1 Aglia. For fighting town, I might go down to the size zero or even 00 if it's really low water.



I've got several mepps, but there #3 and 5,never tried for trout with them,,,, caught 1 LM on a #5 black fury,,,, caught several Northerns on the #5,,,,but don't really use them much,,,, but I'll get some smaller ones,,,, and some Vibrax and Panther Martin spinners also,,,, thanks,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> LOL LOL LOL,,,, alright buddy, I'm gonna give em a shot soon,,,, starting to warm up a little,,,, there gonna start soon,,,, with the snow melt,,,,
> 
> Do you think I should tip them with roe? And no dressed trebles? Right?
> 
> ...



You don't need to tip them with anything. It's the vibration that makes them hit it. I have always done better on trout with undressed trebles myself. I like them for bass and such, but trout seem to hit them better with a bare treble.


----------



## stiles1682 (Mar 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Grab some #1 Mepps Aglia or Blue Fox Vibrax spinners with a gold blade and no dressing on the treble, or #4 Panther Martin gold blade black body. Throw them quartering downstream reeling back against the current on a light spinning rig with 4-8lb line. Nothing on earth will outfish these for just catching a mess of trout.



This!! Plus an orange rooster tail with black spots, gold blade, black skirt. Worms will get a good hit too.
Don't pass up the rapids!! They lay all in them and normally hit more baits. I pass the big pretty holes to hit the moving water. By far the best pass time on earth!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> You don't need to tip them with anything. It's the vibration that makes them hit it. I have always done better on trout with undressed trebles myself. I like them for bass and such, but trout seem to hit them better with a bare treble.



Allright, I'll give it a shot,,,, I'll go to wally world and get some smaller spinners,,,, I'll grab the #4 Panther Martin too,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Mar 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Grab some #1 Mepps Aglia or Blue Fox Vibrax spinners with a gold blade and no dressing on the treble, or #4 Panther Martin gold blade black body. Throw them quartering downstream reeling back against the current on a light spinning rig with 4-8lb line. Nothing on earth will outfish these for just catching a mess of trout.



What he said. ^ Don't discount Rooster Tails either. If you can't catch fish with the Mepps and the Panther Martin then they just hain't a bitin' that day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> What he said. ^ Don't discount Rooster Tails either. If you can't catch fish with the Mepps and the Panther Martin then they just hain't a bitin' that day.



You can catch fish on rooster tails, but I can usually outfish a rooster tail 5-1 with any of the others. The rooster  tails don't get down deep enough, and you either have to be cranking them hard or directly against the current to get the blade to spin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2017)

It`s been over 40 years since I ran the trout streams in North Georgia and North Carolina, but I used to catch a lot of trout on a Panther Martin with undressed hooks. I caught more fish on those that all my other lures combined.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> What he said. ^ Don't discount Rooster Tails either. If you can't catch fish with the Mepps and the Panther Martin then they just hain't a bitin' that day.





NCHillbilly said:


> You can catch fish on rooster tails, but I can usually outfish a rooster tail 5-1 with any of the others. The rooster  tails don't get down deep enough, and you either have to be cranking them hard or directly against the current to get the blade to spin.





I was born and raised in the heart of Georgia trout water.  I was baptized in a trout stream.  I'm not bragging, cause I'm nothing special, but I've caught more trout over the last 30 years than you could fit in a swimming pool, and I'm sure there are guys on this forum that have caught twice that.  I say that to try to establish some trout fishing credibility.  I've learned a few things over the years.

The Mepps Aglia #1 gold blade has put more trout in freezers and on walls than any other 3 lures combined.  Second to that, is the black bodied, gold bladed Panther Martin.  

Concerning rooster tails..... I'm not saying they won't catch fish, and you may personally swear by them, but most respectable trout fishermen won't waste a cent on rooster tails.  99% of the rooster tails I've seen over the years have been tied onto a snap swivel on the end of 12# test, hanging from a laurel bush on the other side of the stream.


----------



## dirtfilth (Mar 23, 2017)

Some stretches of fighting town are single hook, catch and release only so pay attention. The fishing might be poor depending on the water conditions right now, but they stock the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored out of that creek


----------



## Browniez (Mar 23, 2017)

WPrich said:


> I've caught browns out of the hooch on those Vibrax spinners, and the Georgia State record brown was caught on a vibrax from what I read.



I've read that as well, but I ain't buying it. There used to be some pictures on the Internet of the guy holding it in his kayak that some tubers took. The gear he had was not capable of throwing a vibrax of any size or variant.

I've been told some things about that fish that are interesting. Legal but interesting. From people that should/would know.

I'm not going to validate it be because I wasn't there, but the logic of the situation is interesting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I was born and raised in the heart of Georgia trout water.  I was baptized in a trout stream.  I'm not bragging, cause I'm nothing special, but I've caught more trout over the last 30 years than you could fit in a swimming pool, and I'm sure there are guys on this forum that have caught twice that.  I say that to try to establish some trout fishing credibility.  I've learned a few things over the years.
> 
> The Mepps Aglia #1 gold blade has put more trout in freezers and on walls than any other 3 lures combined.  Second to that, is the black bodied, gold bladed Panther Martin.
> 
> Concerning rooster tails..... I'm not saying they won't catch fish, and you may personally swear by them, but most respectable trout fishermen won't waste a cent on rooster tails.  99% of the rooster tails I've seen over the years have been tied onto a snap swivel on the end of 12# test, hanging from a laurel bush on the other side of the stream.



I was also baptized in a designated trout stream when I was 12. You drove over it the last time we went camping. I don't think it took quite as good with me as it did with you, though.  

I agree totally with you, except I need to tie a blue fox vibrax on yer line and let you throw it a few times and draw your own conclusions. I'll just say that I ain't bought a panther martin in many a moon.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't think it took quite as good with me as it did with you, though.



We can dunk you again if you want to try again.




NCHillbilly said:


> I agree totally with you, except I need to tie a blue fox vibrax on yer line and let you throw it a few times and draw your own conclusions. I'll just say that I ain't bought a panther martin in many a moon.



I've got a couple different ones in my spinner box, but I couldn't tell you the last time I spin-fished a trout stream.  If I'm on moving water, I have a fly rod in my hand these days.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We can dunk you again if you want to try again.
> 
> You better eat some more taters.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much the same way. Every now and then, I'll pitch a spinner in the creek and catch a mess of doughbellies just for fun. I used to really enjoy spin-fishing for big browns, but I haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Allright guys, thanks for all the great trout fishing info, I'm gonna get out and try me some spinner fishing for some steelies,,,, as a newbie to trout fishing, I really appreciate the info and the opportunity to learn from some real pros here,,,,


----------



## riverbank (Mar 24, 2017)

Me to


----------



## Strong1 (Mar 30, 2020)

I know this is an old post. But everyone is recommending the 0 and 1 Mepps Aglia, they are too small, you will lose a lot of trout with them. A #2 Aglia plain treble, gold blade is hands down the greatest trout lure ever created.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2020)

Strong1 said:


> I know this is an old post. But everyone is recommending the 0 and 1 Mepps Aglia, they are too small, you will lose a lot of trout with them. A #2 Aglia plain treble, gold blade is hands down the greatest trout lure ever created.


All depends on the size of water. I used to use #3 and #4 Aglias at times on bigger creeks when the water was dingy, but the #1s and #0s are the ticket on small streams where a #2 would send trout fleeing upstream in a school.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 30, 2020)

riverbank said:


> Going to stay in a cabin with my sister and brother in law for a weekend. The cabin sits on fighting Town Creek in blue ridge. I am not a trout fisherman, could you fella offer up any advice? Also do I need a trout stamp or am I good with my fishing license?


Hey, Shane! How you been?


----------

